# DeSoto Scout trail



## granfire (Jun 15, 2013)

Just got back from Ft Payne , Alabama.

The Boy Scout Troop did their summer camp there, just down the road from Camp Colmer Scout resort. 

Pictures are loading, so be patient with me 

For those interested, DeSoto State Park and Little River Canyon are in the very foothills of the Appalachians in Northeast Alabama. A lot of cool trails to hike, or canoeing and swimming to do, as well as mountain biking. 

Yours truly actually hiked some.  It was on easy trails tough, nothing like Carol's stomping grounds!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 15, 2013)

granfire said:


> Just got back from Ft Payne , Alabama.
> 
> The Boy Scout Troop did their summer camp there, just down the road from Camp Colmer Scout resort.
> 
> ...



Is the Appalachian Trail near there?


----------



## granfire (Jun 15, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> Is the Appalachian Trail near there?



It starts a little over in Georgia. (but looking at the map...it's a redundant place....seems lie you got to hike to the trail head...like, really?!)

Shouldn't be but an hour's drive. Tops...ok, maybe more, since no big roads go there...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 16, 2013)

Eagerly awaiting the fruits of your camera work, my friend.


----------



## granfire (Jun 16, 2013)

It was a gusty afternoon on Thursday (there was rain and thunderstorms in the forecast for the evening. We got lucky, only a short downpour, no lightning)
DeSoto Falls, the damn and reservoir.

Nature's Miracle:
A small plant eeking out a living in a tiny crack (near the dam)





The Dam from below. 
it is on the top of the falls. 








The top part of the damn. 
Not at all that dangerous. You can actually climb up the rocks there. The layered formation of the rocks is very characteristic for the area.




The lower part of the falls.
This is actually quiet a steep drop, fatalities have been recorded, notably a young girl getting on the wrong side of the rail, getting swept off by a wind gust (the falls drop into somewhat of a canyon) maybe a year or so ago.

Three leaves and shiny, keep away from your hiney!
Poison Ivy....makes for a bad rash that can be spread from the exposure sight to more protected areas!



it was everywhere, I am amazed we only had one really mild case!

Actually on the Scout Trail:
The proposed canoe ramp.




The traial is 16 miles long, but some parts have come into disrepair, overgrown or washed out by the creek that runs alongside. The guys did some work, cutting stuff back, hauling construction debris out, earning a patch from the park services (need to take a picture of it. I got one, too! )

Unless it's in the way of the trail, nothing gets removed.
The rangers have a heck of a time doing their work, dealing with red tape and paperwork. It's all about conservation.




They are also battling invasive non-native plants, and since many means available to the home owner are off limits to them....

Also: I have been told that Gold Bonds Medicated powder is the one thing that is most reliable for the crews who go off trail to kill the invasives to keep ticks off. If you see a white dust cloud on the trails, say hi. it will be me, doing my best Pigpen impression!


----------



## granfire (Jun 16, 2013)

hmmm, would not let me edit....

oh well....

The LOWER part of the falls:




quiet a drop!


I was generously loaning out my cameras (yep, even my babies, after I threatened bodily harm in case of accidents)
so not all pictures are made by me. (but possession is 9/10th of the law, right?!)


----------



## granfire (Jun 23, 2013)

One of the trail guys: Jay





The other trail guy: Shaun





Fun guys who had a lot of information to share, especially about the bridge:









The innocent looking creek does swell up to considerable heights, most due to  back flow from the big river, the 'Little River' after which the nearby 'canyon' is named after.









The place is really wild (they can't remove anything unless it's right under foot or invasive)





Which makes you look for small things:





















And last, one of my favorites, even though not technically from THAT trail:






And last but not least... be careful who you let drive...Volter made us miss a turn on the way home!





But then again, he really could not see across the steering wheel.....


----------

